# Let's hear about your Christmas gifts for the shop



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi,

I hope everyone had a peaceful and enjoyable Christmas day and got to spend time with famiy and loved ones, I know I sure did.

I thought it might be interesting to find out if Santa made a visit to your house and left anything interesting for your shop.

I found a few nice items under my tree, there was a counter sink bit set, a 30 piece set of 1/4" router bits for my newly aquired Trend T-4 laminate router and an IOU for a power compound miter saw. I feel like I must have been a pretty good guy to have gotten all this for the shop. 

Let's hear about your finds or just your day would be good also.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Not really any presents for the "shop" but, some time spent with family. I think that, that, was good enough for me.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Same here to only toy for the shop was bought by me so that don't count, but did get to spend Christmas with my son Hes the last one 19 now and I sure this will be the last Christmas with him at home so having a great time now, in fact were going camping tomorrow. yes camping it is a chilly 23deg for the high today. but it will be fun for sure.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Already showed mine, some clamps. Grr ripper and such. Best part was just bring with Honey, going to church Christmas eve and relaxing. Ya I liked it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

*OK, 'fess up...*

SWMBO bought me the box joint jigs, brass bars, and jig/project book, as well as the saw handle push block from Oak Park. 

Of course, there are "strings" attached  My "honey do" list just got longer.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Heaps of presents but nothing for the shop, (I doubt if any more would fit). Spent a wonderful day with son and daughter-in-law, she cooked a delicious meal which is the reason why we spent such a quiet boxing day recovering.
Bob, let us all hope that your health dramatically improves so that you can give those new tools a good work-out.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I received a $75 gift certificate and a 10% discount coupon for Rockler, so I made a mad dash down there today. I came away with a set of 4 Bench Cookies, an Incra 6" precision T-Rule, a Protractor No. 19 and an I-Socket that you plug a tool and a vacuum in and it turns the vacuum on when the tool turns on. With just those four items I still had to pay $4.50 on top of the certificate and discount. It seems that $80 just doesn't buy much any more, but I am thankful for what it did buy.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Great day  I got some brand new COAL in a real nice wood box..

But all in all a great day  with 30 or so people in the house .. 

=======


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I got the Work Sharp 3000 and a bonus leather hone accessory kit for it. Also got a $100.00 Lee Valley gift certificate. Spouse got all the scroll saw goodies everyone told me to buy. Thanks for the help with that! The spouse has been setting up the new toolbox with all the toys today.
The kids and grandkids have been drifting in and out over the last 3 days. It's impossible to get them and their families all together at once. But it's a great way to get rid of left overs  Makes Christmas last all that much longer.
A very good Christmas all around.


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Got a drill press table, drum sander attachments for the drill press, Wixely digital angle gauge, portable dust vac system, couple Freud saw blades, some detail rasps, counter sink set, and scroll saw blades.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

The best part was time spend with friends and family but as for the shop, it sounds like I'm not the only one who was good last year.

For the shop I got pair of Grrr-rippers and a pair of Mag-Jigs.. Hmmm... maybe she *does* want me around... or is that just not maimed so bad she must take care of me? :lol:


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

i got one of the ezpro dovetail jigs . i had a 18 v dewalt drill and 18v dewalt jigsaw, but i had always wantewed a dewalt combo with the circ saw. i got a 6 piece set with the circ saw,recip saw, 4 1/2 in angle grinder, impact driver and hammerdrill, plus it had a flashlight.
im never too impressed by those flashlights, but i havent opened it up yet to see.

we have had our kids here friday nite and yesterday, thats the best present i could ask for.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Got a 4 piece screwdriver set from a local dollar store that my 3 yr old grandson picked out for me.. *S* "Pappy needs these.............."

got lots of nice stuff, but these are by far and away the bestest


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

The only thing I asked for, a coping sled, I didn't get. So I spent yesterday making one.


----------



## bassdrum (Nov 3, 2009)

Got a set of Bench Cookies, a Milescraft design/inlay kit, a new Bosch compact 18Vdrill, and a couple of router handbooks. Been doing lots of reading this weekend. Best part of Christmas was having both kids and their sweethearts home for the holiday and the looks on their faces as LOML spoiled them rotten! (OK, I helped a little!)

Now I've got to clean out the garage so I've got room to work.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

There are some very lucky members out there. Having been a member for close to three years, I've learned that in America our biscuits are called cookies, also cookies can be turned on and off in computers, fair enough but what in the world are BENCH COOKIES?


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Got a 4 piece screwdriver set from a local dollar store that my 3 yr old grandson picked out for me.. *S* "Pappy needs these.............."
> 
> got lots of nice stuff, but these are by far and away the bestest


Life don't *get* better than that, Bill!


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Harry... They're served warm, with a glass of cold milk.. 

Actually, they're Rockler's latest.. little "hockey pucks" with non-slip surfaces on each side. The link is below.

Rockler Bench Cookies: Lift, Grip and Protect! - Rockler Woodworking Tools



harrysin said:


> There are some very lucky members out there. Having been a member for close to three years, I've learned that in America our biscuits are called cookies, also cookies can be turned on and off in computers, fair enough but what in the world are BENCH COOKIES?


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amen brother, Amen!!!


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

Got a JessEm Miter-R-Excel, what a beautiful tool. Robbie


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Give them a try Harry. they are bad ace. Hold work pieces to the table with no effort while sanding, and light routing.


----------



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

a Jack Plane...

It's too pretty to take to the shop just yet. It sits in the living room where I can pick it up every so often and admire it.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

morgantruce said:


> a Jack Plane...
> 
> It's too pretty to take to the shop just yet. It sits in the living room where I can pick it up every so often and admire it.


Which one did you get Gene? I have the LV LA Jack and :wub: it!


----------



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually, it was a modest gift I made to myself-- a 1950's vintage Stanley #5.

I've been able to download enough information off the internet about this old classic to wade my way through several of it's mysteries. I'm not quite able to shave with it's iron (see avatar) but I'm "honing" in on it.


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

I got the Rockler box joint jig, and 1/4" bit, the Rockler Heavey duty tennon jig, and the rockler cross cut sled and drop off platform; some brownies, and other goodies, but those aren't for the shop. :blink:

Oh and a longer honey do list. :big_boss:


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

jd99 said:


> Oh and a longer honey do list. :big_boss:


Funny how that works isn't it Danny? :laugh:

I got a double set of the Rockler bench cookies. I was a bit skeptical but they work pretty good. I had just about finished a tool stand for the benchtop band saw and dropped the 14x16 OSB top on the cookies to put a roundover on and the things worked pretty well. Did feel just a bit goosey, you could tell it wasn't really clamped. Will probably use an offset base next time I use them for that. Got some sanding jobs coming up, will give them a go with that.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Bob N said:


> Which one did you get Gene? I have the LV LA Jack and :wub: it!


Jeeze Bob, you lucky Dawg! I've seen a picture of your hand plane collection. I've been drooling over the LV LA Jointer, Jack and 164 1/2 Smoother... I just need to get the OT to pay for 'em!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

BigJimAK said:


> Jeeze Bob, you lucky Dawg! I've seen a picture of your hand plane collection. I've been drooling over the LV LA Jointer, Jack and 164 1/2 Smoother... I just need to get the OT to pay for 'em!


Jim,

They are worth every penny I sacrificed for them 

Of course that Stanley #5 that Gene is bragging about above is one nice plane as well. :yes4:


----------



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

Through many moves, a pair of wooden bookends I made in 7th grade shop class survive and stand proudly in my bookcase. Mr. Goudy (a teacher who always wore bow ties) instructed us in the use of hand planes and other tools. This Stanley #5 is the first plane I've owned--and actually dates back to the 1950's when I was in his class.

When people visit here and (politely) admire the house that I built, I bring them over to the bookcase and tell them, "These bookends were my first wood project; this house was my second."


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

No doubt!


----------



## GreggZ (Dec 30, 2009)

I got a new Incra LS 25" super system from my wonderful wife and am excited about getting time to mount it and use it on my table saw router table extension that I'm building. I'm at a standstill now though because all 3 of my Bosch EVS routers have bad switches and won't spin at all. I'll take one apart and fix the switch for the umptheenth time tomorrow evening and hopefully get to route my mounting plate recess and use the new Incra jig. MDF dust will kill a Bosch EVS router in only a few seconds so I'll try to vacuum as much as possible while routing my recess.


----------



## atmartin23 (Aug 31, 2009)

I got some magswitch jigs, the wixey digiital protractor, the wixey planer gauge, and carbide blades for my Dewalt 735 planer. Someone FINALLY made some carbide blades for it!!!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

This is a great way to make my Xmas wish list for next year


----------



## Capt Splinter (Dec 30, 2008)

Didn't have much extra cash this year, but I was able to order the reconditioned Dewalt laminate trimmer Rockler was advertising. Looking forward to getting my hands on it.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Extra Cash? Isn't that an oxymoron?


----------



## Christine1956 (Dec 27, 2009)

well I got my first router...a Ryobi 1.5 and 10 piece drill set. I have wanted a router for years, hopefully to make signs like my dear Father did.


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

I got an 8 piece Large Titanium coated Forstner bit set. It goes from 2-1/4" to 3-1/8".


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

"A person can never have too many tools!"

Being a natural-born skeptic, I've been trying to disprove that theory for years. I figure that if I keep getting more tools, some day I'll prove that wrong!! :dance3::dance3::dance3:


----------



## RStaron (Sep 25, 2009)

Jim, maybe someday. But then there is always some new .....


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Ron... I *like* the way you think!


----------



## Mt-Pockets (Sep 9, 2009)

I received a DP1550 Rigid drill press..


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

I bought myself a set of brass guide bushes. 1" and 2" rotary Microplanes and 3 of their files.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

OK .it's time to come clean,, I did get more than some coal in a wooden box 

16 new router bits,CMT,WhiteSide,Freud and some yellow ones 
Two more Craftsman Routers ,one black top and one red top..
8 boxes of cherry chocolates , I get them every year, I just love them and they all know that.. 
Clothes,Shoes, that I hate every year 
Some other stuff for the shop that we all get, sand paper,mickey mouse tools from the dollar store  I think,,,hahahahaha 

=======


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> OK .it's time to come clean,, I did get more than some coal in a wooden box
> 
> 16 new router bits,CMT,WhiteSide,Freud and some yellow ones
> Two more Craftsman Routers ,one black top and one red top..
> ...


I knew you were holding back on us :sarcastic:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

> 8 boxes of cherry chocolates


Oh man am I jealous!


----------



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> 8 boxes of cherry chocolates



So, how long did it take you to go through all eight boxes?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gene

hahahahahaha

Well I'm down to 6 boxes, the others should last till to March then in April I will get 2 or 3 more boxes for my HB gifts  like I said they know me,,then I'm out until Xmax, it's been that way for about the last 20 years or so maybe longer.  the ones I love is the Braches brand but they don't make them anymore so now I get the Ann's brand 

=====



morgantruce said:


> So, how long did it take you to go through all eight boxes?


----------



## morgantruce (Dec 21, 2009)

Let's get down to the basic math here: There were 8 boxes on December 25th and roughly one week later 6 boxes still remain.

Conclusion: You have way more will power than most of the people reading this.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I don't have more will power than most I think but I use them as a reward thing  if I get a hard job done well I get one LOL LOL, i.e removing the big snow jobs ,cut the lawn,paint the house,doing the BOSS jobs on time,etc. I used two boxes last year in two weeks when I had to redo the patio for the BOSS.. LoL and dropped 4,000.oo for that honey do job 

======



morgantruce said:


> Let's get down to the basic math here: There were 8 boxes on December 25th and roughly one week later 6 boxes still remain.
> 
> Conclusion: You have way more will power than most of the people reading this.


----------



## valkyre00 (Jun 7, 2009)

Pinnacle 1281 12" precision square and 12" triangle. Very nice. Also some painters pyramids and glue injectors.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kreg master jig.
Collet extension
12" band saw,

James


----------

